
Rejuvenating Performance of Hand-Vectorized Programs - charmen
Hi Hacker News,<p>Recently we developed a compiler pass (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.nextgenvec.org&#x2F;#revec) in LLVM to retarget hand-vectorized codes to use newer vector instructions. We reinstate Performance Portability back to hand-vectorized codes. I am happy to answer any questions regarding it!
======
charmen
Github: [https://github.com/revec](https://github.com/revec)

